# LONE STAR VINTAGE BIKE SHOW & SWAP MEET - OCT 29



## Daddy-O (Oct 24, 2016)

Coming up this Saturday 10/29/16 in Garland, Texas at Don Johle's Bike World.

Facebook event page here > https://www.facebook.com/events/1062461577202367/


----------



## KevinM (Oct 25, 2016)

Can't wait. Weather looks awesome.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 25, 2016)

Don't forget to take lots of pics!


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 28, 2016)

BBQ, Raffle Prizes, Trophies and Great Weather

Tomorrow is the big day!


----------

